# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kafkaslar Ve Orta Asya

## veli

Orta Asya, Osmanlı toprağı olmasa da, Türklük bağıyla Türkiye'ye bağlıdır. Bu nedenle Türk Milleti'nin aydınlık geleceği için oluşturulan vizyonun çerçevesi belirlenirken, başta Türk-Rus 
ilişkileri olmak üzere, bu coğrafyanın tarihsel arka planının incelenmesi son derece faydalı olacaktır.

Türkiye için Ortadoğu ve Balkanlar'da geçerli olan tarihi avantaj Kafkaslar ve Orta Asya söz konusu olduğunda fazlasıyla gündeme gelmektedir. Türkiye, hem söz konusu coğrafyaya tarih boyunca "nizam" getirmiş olan yegane gücün mirasçısıdır, hem de bu bölgede Türkiye için büyük bir potansiyel nüfuz alanı vardır. Kafkaslar, tarih boyunca Rus zulmünden kaçarak Osmanlı'ya sığınmış Müslüman kavimlerin diyarıdır. Orta Asya ise, Osmanlı toprağı olmasa da, Türklük bağıyla Türkiye'ye bağlıdır. Bu nedenle Türk Milleti'nin aydınlık geleceği için oluşturulan vizyonun çerçevesi belirlenirken, başta Türk-Rus ilişkileri olmak üzere, bu coğrafyanın tarihsel arka planının incelenmesi son derece faydalı olacaktır.

SSCB'NİN YIKILMASININ ARDINDAN KAFKASLAR VE ORTA ASYA'NIN FOTOĞRAFI

SSCB'nın yıkılmasının ardından oluşan yeni Kafkasya haritası, Türkiye ile çok yakın bağı olan bir bölge ortaya çıkarmıştır. Çünkü bağımsızlıklarını birer birer ilan eden Müslüman Türk devletleri ile Türkiye arasında hem din, dil ve kültür, hem de tarihi açıdan çok güçlü bağlar bulunmaktadır. Üstelik politik ve ekonomik gücü, demokratik, çağdaş ve modern kimliği ile Türkiye Orta Asya devletleri için oldukça önemli bir örnek teşkil etmekte, hatta bu devletler tarafından bir nevi "ağabey" olarak algılanmaktadır. Ancak bu bağların daha da sağlamlaştırılıp, bölgede güçlü bir Türk Birliği oluşturulması söz konusu olduğunda Türkiye'nin karşısına çok önemli engeller çıkmaktadır. Bu engellerin en önemlilerinden biri ise bölgede kaybettiği siyasi ve ekonomik hegemonyasını tekrar kazanmak isteyen Rusya'dır.

Orta Asya ve Kafkasya'yı Rusya açısından önemli kılan faktörlerin başında petrol, doğalgaz ve bölgenin sahip olduğu yüksek rezervli doğal kaynaklar gelir. Cumhuriyetlerin bağımsızlıklarını kazanmalarının ardından Rusya için hammadde bulamama tehlikesi ortaya çıkmıştır. Bunun yanı sıra bu topraklar coğrafi olarak da Rusya için stratejik bir önem taşımaktadır. Özellikle Kafkasya, Orta Asya'nın kapısı ve Rusya'nın kendisine büyük rakip olarak gördüğü İran ile Türkiye'nin kesişme noktası olması nedeniyle son derece değerlidir. Tüm bu sebepler Rusya'nın bu bölgeyi kendi nüfuz alanı haline getirmek için gösterdiği çabayı açıklamak için yeterlidir. Aslında bölge üzerindeki hedeflerinden tarihin hiçbir döneminde vazgeçmeyen Rusya, Türkiye'ye karşı Osmanlı döneminden beri süregelen tavrını da hiçbir zaman değiştirmemiştir.

RUSYA'NIN TÜRKİYE'YE BAKIŞ AÇISI

Rusya'nın Türkiye'ye ve Türk Milleti'ne bakış açısının tam anlamıyla kavranabilmesi için öncelikle Rusya'nın dış politika anlayışının iyi irdelenmesi gerekir. Bir kara ülkesi olan Rusya kuruluşundan bu yana sürekli olarak sınırlarını genişletmek ve kendisine açık kapı sağlayabilecek denizlere ulaşabilmek ihtiyacını hissetmiştir. Bu yayılmacılık anlayışı Rusya'nın 18. yüzyılın başlarında sınırlarını Baltık Denizi'ne kadar genişletmesini sağlamıştır. 1721 yılında ise imparatorluğunu ilan eden Rusya bir kıta devleti haline dönüşmüştür. Kıta devleti olmanın doğal bir sonucu olarak Rusya bu tarihten itibaren dış politikasını, kıtaya en yakın bölgeleri denetimi altında tutabilecek bir siyaset izlemek üzerine bina etmiştir. Buna göre Rusya kendi güvenliğini dört ana bölgeye etki edebilme gücüyle eşdeğer tutmuştur. Bu bölgeler Balkanlar, Baltık Ülkeleri, Kafkaslar ve Orta Asya'dır. Bu nedenle Ruslar tarih boyunca bu bölgelerde karşı karşıya geldikleri ülkeler ile sürekli çatışma içinde olmuşlardır.

Rusların en çok karşı karşıya geldikleri ülkelerin başında ise hiç şüphesiz Osmanlı İmparatorluğu gelmiştir. Ruslar ile Osmanlılar son üçyüz yıl içinde dokuz büyük savaş ve çok sayıda çatışma yaşamışlardır.

OSMANLI'YA BAĞLI RUS TEBASI

Rusya'nın tarih boyunca izlediği yayılmacı politika Kafkasya topraklarında yaşayan Müslüman halkı derinden etkilemiştir. Kafkasya toprakları özellikle de 19. yüzyıldan itibaren Rus yayılmacılığına maruz kalmıştır.

Rusların bilinçli ve zorunlu olarak uyguladıkları göç ve sürgün programlarının özünde, bu topraklar üzerindeki potansiyel Müslüman birliğine engel olabilmek amacı yatmaktadır. Çarlık rejiminin yönetimi altında yaşayan Müslüman halk ise her zaman kendisini Anadolu Müslümanlarına dolayısıyla Osmanlı'ya daha yakın hissetmiştir.

Hem Türklerin adalet ve hoşgörü anlayışını yakından biliyor olmaları, hem de din birliğinin söz konusu olması Rus tebası altında yaşayan halkların sık sık Osmanlı'nın merhametine, adaletine ve nizamına sığınmalarına neden olmuştur. Osmanlı tarihi boyunca her zaman Kafkas Türklerinin koruyuculuğunu üstlenmiş, Türk toplulukları ile olan tarihi ve kültürel bağını hiçbir zaman koparmamıştır. Nitekim Osmanlı arşivleri de bu durumu gözler önüne sermektedir. Osmanlı tebası iken anlaşma hükümlerine aykırı olarak Rus idaresine geçen Gürcistan halkının her iki yönetim hakkındaki kanaatlerini içeren belgelere Prof. İsmet Miroğlu çalışmalarında değinmiştir. Bu belgelerin her biri Türk adalet ve hoşgörüsünü aksettirmekle birlikte, bu topraklar üzerinde yaşayan milyonlarca Müslüman Türk'ün Türkiye ile olan tarihsel bağının de delili hükmündedir.

KAFKASLAR'IN TÜRKİYE'YE DÖNÜK YÜZÜ

Görüldüğü gibi Kafkas halkları hep yüzleri Osmanlı'ya dönük bir ömür sürmüşlerdir. Her zaman için kendi topraklarını Devlet-i Ali'nin bir parçası olarak görmüş, hem Türk hem de Müslüman olmanın bilinciyle Osmanlı Sultanlarına bağlılıklarını her fırsatta dile getirmişlerdir. Yazdıkları mektuplarda Osmanlı'yı kendi topraklarına davet etmişler, resmen Osmanlı topraklarının bir parçası olmayı da kendileri teklif etmişlerdir. Yine bir Gürcü Meliki tarafından Osmanlı padişahına gönderilen bir mektup bu tarihi gerçeği göstermektedir:

"... Öteden beri Devlet-i Aliyye'nin bir kölesi ve tebaasıyım ve Gürcistan Osmanlı topraklarının bir parçasıdır. Bütün Gürcistan halkının Osmanlı Devleti'nin sayesinde sakin bir hayat sürdüğü de gün gibi ortadadır."

O gün olduğu gibi bugün de Kafkaslar'da yaşayan halk doğrudan veya dolaylı olarak baskı ve şiddete maruz kalmakta, hatta pek çoğu sıcak savaşın içinde bağımsızlıklarını, kendi örf ve adetlerini koruyabilmek, dinlerini özgürce yaşayabilmek için canlarını vermektedirler. O gün olduğu gibi bugün de bu masum ve zavallı halk aleni bir zulme maruz kalmakta, kendilerine uzanacak bir yardım eli beklemektedir.

Bu coğrafyada jeostratejik ve jeopolitik açıdan bu halklara tek yardım eli uzatabilecek ülke ise hiç şüphesiz Türkiye'dir. Bu ülkelerle din ve dil birliğine sahip olan Türkiye geçmişiyle olduğu kadar bugün sahip olduğu çağdaş ve demokratik yönetimiyle de söz konusu bölgede liderlik rolünü üstlenebilecek tek ülkedir. Üstelik bu, adı geçen ülkeler için olduğu kadar, Türkiye için de çok önemli stratejik avantajlar içeren bir roldür. Çünkü Türkiye için burada söz konusu olan siyasi nüfuz alanı Kafkaslar'la sınırlı değildir. Sayıları 250 milyonu bulan dev Türk dünyası kendilerini tek bir birlik altında toplayacak otoriteyi beklemektedir.

"Büyük Türkiye" İçin..

Türkiye, Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun tek mirasçısı... Bu miras önümüzdeki yüzyılda bizi lider ülkeler sıralamasının ilk sıralarına yerleştirecek olan son derece köklü ve şanlı bir mirastır. Üstelik tarihi belgeler, ünlü siyaset bilimcilerin ve tarihçilerin yorumları da bizlere Türk'ün dünya liderliğinin bir ütopya değil, istenirse ve azmedilirse ulaşılması kolay bir ülkü olduğunu göstermektedir.

Eğer Türkiye sahip olduğu büyük medeniyet mirasını iyi değerlendirir, yüzünü hep ileriye dönüp, geçmişini de her yönüyle sahiplenirse, önünde çok aydınlık bir gelecek bulacaktır. Türkiye tarihin en köklü medeniyetlerinden birinin varisidir. Türk milleti bu büyük mirasın maddi ve manevi öneminin bilincededir ve ülkemizi 21. yüzyılın lider devletlerinden biri haline getirecektir.

Dünya siyaseti bugün Osmanlı'nın hakimiyet kurduğu coğrafyanın etrafında şekillenmektedir. Bu nedenle, dünyaya hakim olmak isteyen güç herşeyden önce bu bölgelere hakim olmalıdır. Ancak bu coğrafyada Osmanlı Devleti'nin ardından, aradan geçen bunca zamana ve denenen her türlü rejim ve uygulamaya karşın, huzur ve istikrar hala sağlanamamıştır. Gerek Balkanlar, gerekse Ortadoğu ve Kafkasya birer kanayan yara konumundadır. Bu topraklarda acının yaşanmadığı, gözyaşının akmadığı gün geçmemektedir. Bölge halkları savaşların ve çatışmaların ağır yükü altında ezilmektedir. Ortadoğu'yu bir savaş merkezi haline getiren dış güçlerin varisliğini yaptıkları medeniyet, dünya barışını inşa etmekten aciz olduğunu dünya halklarının son 70 yıldır yaşadıkları tecrübelerle göstermiştir.

Dünyanın jandarmalığını üstlenen ve süper devletler olarak anılan bu güçler ellerindeki tüm imkanlara rağmen, Selçuklu'nun, Osmanlı'nın başardığını başaramamışlardır. Tarih böylesine hareketli gelişmelerin yaşandığı bir bölgenin her an yeni yapılanmalara müsait olduğunu göstermektedir. Osmanlı coğrafyası da mutlaka bir gün hareketlenecek ve kendisi için belirlenmiş olan yörüngeden çıkarak, hakettiği yere ulaşacaktır. Dünyanın etnik ve dini mozayiğin çeşitliliği bakımından en geniş yelpazeye ve idaresi en güç bölgelerine nizam salan Müslüman Türk Milleti bugün de bu tarihi görevi üstlenmeye hazırdır.

Üstelik Balkanlar, Ortadoğu, Kafkaslar ve Orta Asya'yı içine alacak şekilde oluşturulacak Avrupa Birliği gibi bir birlik, bölgede var olan tüm devletler için son derece önemli bir açılım ve kazanç olacaktır. Bu coğrafyanın sahip olduğu stratejik önem, bölgede yer alan devletlerin güçlerini ve imkanlarını hem ekonomik hem de sosyo-kültürel alanda birleştirmeleriyle daha da artacaktır. Avrupa Birliği benzeri bir oluşumun bu bölgede gerçekleşmesi dünya siyasetinin tek odaklı çerçeveden çıkarılmasına da aracı olacaktır. Böyle bir birlik bölgedeki her ülke için önemli bir dayanak noktası oluşturacak ve böylece uluslararası arenada her bir devlet kendi ulusunun menfaatlerini sonuna kadar koruyabilecektir. Bu sayede belli güçler tarafından bölge üzerinde oynanan oyunlara, haksızlık ve adaletsizliklere bir son verilecek, tüm halkların kendi geleceklerini kendilerinin belirlediği bir sistem hakim olabilecektir. Bölgede yaşayan tüm halkların haklarının korunmasının sağlanacağı böyle bir sistem kuşkusuz herkes için büyük bir kazanç olacaktır.

Ayrıca bilindiği üzere bu topraklar bugün dünyanın en zengin yeraltı kaynaklarına sahiptir. Sanayileşmenin temel hammaddelerini oluşturan kömür, petrol, doğalgaz, demir, bakır gibi madenler açısından başta Kafkaslar ve Orta Asya olmak üzere tüm Osmanlı mirası topraklar oldukça zengin rezervlere sahiptir. Böyle bir ortaklık aynı bölge içinde yer alan ülkeleri aynı savunma paktı altında toplayacak ve bu da savunmaya dair giderlerin ve masrafların doğal olarak azalmasını sağlayacaktır. Bu şekilde elde edilecek ek gelir ise bölge ülkelerinin kalkınmasında kullanılabilecektir. Savunma, ekonomi ve sosyo-kültürel alanda yapılacak her türlü işbirliği bölgenin refah düzeyi ve yaşam standartlarının doğal olarak hızla yükselmesini sağlayacaktır.

Türkiye jeo-stratejik ve jeo-ekonomik olarak bu bölgede kilit bir noktada yer almaktadır. Üstelik tüm bu halklar Türkiye ile gönül bağlarını halen devam ettirmektedirler. Türkiye'ye derin bir gönül bağıyla bağlı olan bu insanlar kendilerine uzanacak bir yardım elini beklemekte ve Müslüman Türk Milleti'ni kendileri için bir kurtarıcı olarak görmektedirler. Türkiye Arnavutları, Boşnakları, Pomakları, Çeçenleri, Çerkezleri, Azerileri, Gürcüleri kendi kanatları altında toplayabilir. Nitekim tüm bu toplumlar şu anda Osmanlı döneminde gördükleri huzur ve güveni yeniden yaşayacakları düzenin sağlanmasını hedeflemektedirler. Ve bunun için de tüm umutlarını Türkiye'ye bağlamışlardır.

Türkiye geliştireceği stratejilerle hem tüm Ortadoğu, Balkanlar, Kafkasya ve Orta Asya'ya kalıcı barışı temin edebilecek, hem de böyle bir birliktelikten oluşacak ekonomik gücü en adaletli ve hakkaniyetli şekilde idare edebilecek bir tarihi birikime sahiptir. Tarihe yön vermiş, insanlığa barışı, adaleti ve huzuru armağan etmiş dev bir kültüre ve tecrübeye sahip, köklü ve zengin bir medeniyetin kurucusu olan bir milletin sahip olduğu duyarlılığı hiçbir güç yok edemez. Böyle bir çaba, böyle bir işe kalkışanların basiretsizliğini gösterir. Geçmişte olduğu gibi bugün de Müslüman Türk Milleti sabrı, imanı ve güzel ahlakı ile mazlumun yanında, zalimin karşısında yer alacak, farklı kültürlerden ve kökenlerden gelen insanları adalet ve hoşgörü potasında birleştirecek ve tüm dünyanın özlemini çektiği barış ve güvenlik ortamını oluşturacaktır.

21. yüzyıl tüm Müslüman ve Türk halkları için aydınlık bir çağ olacaktır...

TÜRK BİRLİĞİNE DOĞRU

Orta Asya'da 1990'lar itibariyle ortaya çıkan yeni tablo Türkiye'ye çok önemli ve yeni bir stratejik kapı açtığı gibi, 21. yüzyıl için çok önemli bir sorumluluğu da beraberinde yüklemektedir. 90'lar, yıllar boyunca Komünist Rus yönetiminin şiddete dayalı politikaları altında ezilmiş, zulüm görmüş olan Türk Devletlerinin teker teker bağımsızlıklarını ilan ettikleri bir dönem olmuştur. 70 yıl süren baskının ardından komünizmin çökmesiyle Orta Asya bozkırlarında esmeye başlayan bağımsızlık rüzgarları, Türk Dünyası'nı birlik ve beraberliğe doğru yönlendirmektedir. Üstelik tarih boyunca cihan devletleri kurmuş, tüm dünyaya nizam vermiş Türk Milleti bir Türk birliği gerçekleştirme konusunda da son derece tecrübelidir. Orhun Kitabeleri'nden Kültigin Kitabesi'nde geçen şu cümleler, Türk'ün bu konudaki tecrübesinin ispatı niteliğindedir:

"Doğuda gün doğusuna, güneyde gün doğusuna onun içindeki millet hep bana tabidir. Bunca milleti hep düzene soktum... Fakir milleti zengin kıldım. Az milleti çok kıldım."

250 milyonluk nüfusu ile Türk dünyası 21. yüzyılda sağlam adımlarla ilerleyecektir. Hem dünya ekonomisinde, hem de siyasi yapısında ciddi değişikliklere yol açan bu son durumdan en çok fayda sağlama imkanına sahip olan ülke, geçmişi ve bugünü itibarı ile Türkiye'dir. Türkiye bölgenin doğal tarihi lideri konumundadır.

Türkiye ve Türki Cumhuriyetler arasında tesis edilecek böyle bir işbirliğinin temel dayanak noktası kuşkusuz, 70 yıldır Rusya tarafından unutturulmaya çalışılan, Türklük bilincinin geliştirilmesidir. Türk-İslam ahlakının ana öğeleri olan adalet, hoşgörü, merhamet gibi hasletlerin pekiştirilmesiyle yeryüzünde bugün eksikliği hissedilen barış ve huzur ortamı Allah'ın izniyle Türk Milleti'nin garantörlüğünde inşa edilecektir.

YENİ BİR OSMANLI...

Türk halkları her ne kadar uzun yıllar başka ülkelerin boyunduruğu altında yaşamış olsalar da, bu süre içinde sosyal ve kültürel yapılarında köklü bir değişiklik olmamıştır. Türk örf ve geleneklerine olan bağlılıklarını muhafaza eden bu devletler tarihte Müslüman Osmanlı Devleti'nin doğal liderliğini kabullendikleri gibi, bugün de Türkiye liderliğinde oluşturulacak güçlü bir "Türk Birliği"nin özlemi içerisindedirler. Bugün Özbeğinden Azerisine, Türkmeninden Kırgızına bütün Müslüman Türk halkları Türkiye'nin bu birlik konusunda atacağı adımları beklemektedir. Kazakistan Cumhurbaşkanı Nursultan Nazarbayev'in 28 Eylül 1991 yılında İstanbul'da yaptığı konuşma Türki Cumhuriyetleri'nin bu beklentisini ve geleceğe yönelik umutlarını yansıtması bakımından son derece önemlidir:

"Ancak bahar sellerini ne kadar engellemeye, önüne bentler çekmeye çalışırsanız çalışın, su yine de kendi yolunu açacaktır. İşte tarih nehri ile de aynısı olmuş ve 'soğuk savaş' engelini yıkan tarih, insanlık kanunlarıyla belirlenen esas yatağına dönmüştür... Halklarımız arasında karşılıklı anlayış ve güven duygusu oluştu. Dostluk etkili bir işbirliğinin en güvenilir garantisidir. Bu durum bizi umutlandırıyor."

----------

